# ملفين لعمليات ال pmp عربي و انجليزي...important



## زياد ابوزيد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*هدية العيد لكل اللي هيدخل الإمتحان ملف مفيد جداً...!!!!!!!!!!!!*

أفضل ملف على الإطلاق ممكن تحصله به ملخص لأهم شئ في الpmbok
شوفوا و لي عندكم دعوة لأبي أن يغفر له الله و يرحمه في أفضل أيام الدنيا.
كل عام و انت بخير
password:pmp2009


----------



## Mumenka (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور زياد. فعلا هذي كانت هدية عيد قيمة. انا كنت ابحث عنها. كل عام و انت بخير. خالد


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

غفر الله لوالدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Canavaro1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanks & Eid Mubarak


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ملخص بملفين لكامل مرحل المشروع وفقاً لل pmbok مع نماذج للعمليات 
يعطي تصور قوي عن طبيعة إدارة عمليات خطة عمل المشروع مع نماذج بسيطة و خاصة للمبتدئين في إدارة المشروع
لا أدري المصدر لأنه من الممكن أن يكون لدى الكثيرين و لكن للفائدة العامة و تجديد المشاركات


----------



## abosalah1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر على الملفات


----------



## abosalah1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ausama3000 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م_هبه (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م.عبدالله الملحم (15 يناير 2011)

الله يجزاك خير يارب


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (15 يناير 2011)

غفر الله لوالدك ولوالدينا ولأموات المسلمين جميعا


----------



## مهندس سيمنز (15 يناير 2011)

اشكر الجميع لكن الباسوورد لا يعمل


----------



## safa aldin (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## mostafa elkadi (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (16 يناير 2011)

*غفر الله لي ولك و لوالدك وبارك الله فيك وعليك وجعل مسوانا الجنة قولوا أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## حفظ الله علي (16 يناير 2011)

يا سلام عليك ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (17 يناير 2011)

مهندس سيمنز قال:


> اشكر الجميع لكن الباسوورد لا يعمل


 
Password: PMP2009

شكراً جزيلا الملفات ممتازة 
وجزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## saidelsayedab (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لوالدك


----------



## م/احمد شاهين (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م_هبه (18 يناير 2011)

غفر الله لوالديك و لأمة المسلمين


----------



## ربى الله (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## bryar (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ghalighali (26 سبتمبر 2011)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

غفر الله لك ولوالدك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## baha927 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن غالب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمودباشا (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## القمر الهندسي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العندليب الخثيمي (6 يوليو 2012)

رحم الله والدك وغفر ذنبه


----------



## العندليب الخثيمي (6 يوليو 2012)

رحم الله والدك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمار أخرس (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## rami85 (10 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yafsadi (14 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ملف قيم جدا


----------



## MI6_x (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (25 يوليو 2012)

غفر الله لك............


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (25 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير عن الموضوع


----------

